# Impromptu dig behind the house tonight



## Bottledigger52 (Apr 17, 2019)

Not a bad dig tonight behind the house found a new spot. Got 2 strap sided flasks a lady’s leg whisky and a applied top ketchup only reason I kept It a rum ford and a plain small. Not a horrible night at all. I did dig some broken cryers 2 dr. Townsend’s 2 Clark and white mineral waters and a Hopkins can’t wait till I can get back there on Saturday. I put pictures of the mark from the whiskey up to see if anyone knows it . Could not find it in the bottle-makers book. Thanks for any info.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 17, 2019)

Your whiskey appears to be European, I think.  I've got a German beer with a similar top, never seen anything like that from North America.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 19, 2019)

Wild monogram.  Nice find and thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Apr 22, 2019)

CanadianBottles thanks for the help I found out it is a German bitters *Underberg's Bitters maker is **[SIZE=+1]"H. UNDERBERG-ALBRECHT" .[/SIZE]*Thanks for the help pretty awesome find. Thanks Sandchip the next day I got a crock jug to applied top medicines and a hand blown  Cathedral pickle I will post pics once they are clean.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 22, 2019)

Not bad... instead an after dinner cocktail, you have an after dinner "evening dig"... Cool finds. I like the amber strap sided flask. Anything on the base?  Curious to see what else you dig up


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Apr 23, 2019)

*southern Maine diver* I will post a picture later of the other finds The strap has a x on the bottom . I prefer to dig then have the cocktail maybe a beer after digging haha .


----------

